# Christmas in July 2013 Lotto



## QldKev (17/6/13)

Christmas in July 2013 Lotto 

If your not sure what I'm on about here is the last few

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/68977-christmas-lotto-2012/


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/64957-christmas-in-july-lotto-2012/



Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by Friday 21-JUN-2013, 10pm EST (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is always has been. The winner is numbers drawn from the first draw on Sat 22-JUN-2013 (or the next day if there is no Keno on this day)

2. Don't post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you don't win... you will be shamed, and banned from further entries.

3. There will be 3 winners!
First number drawn wins all the numbers 1-40

Second number drawn gets the bottles from entries 41 to 60

Third number drawn gets the remaining bottles 61 to 80

If there is not an even distribution, due to not all 80 spots filled, as the organiser I have the right to move around winnings to fair things up; but will aim for 50% first place, 25% second, 25% third.

5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry.

7. People what entered last time and did not send a bottle may not join in this Lotto.

8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive.

9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer! Failing that grab a nice commercial beer and send it, please no VB

10. All winners must have an Australian address to receive their winnings.

11. You must be 18 or older to enter.

12. Attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer, brew sheets are optional.

13. Each entry must total anything from 600ml or larger. So 2 stubbies is an entry.

I use a 3kg post pack and can get a couple of plastic bottles in it. Otherwise a glass bottle works out about the same price for postage.

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 40 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.

The keno website http://playkeno.com.au/home.php


I'll start the list

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## lukiferj (17/6/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14.
15.


----------



## Donske (17/6/13)

QldKev said:


> Christmas in July 2013 Lotto
> The keno website http://playkeno.com.au/home.php
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pennywise (17/6/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20.
21.
22. Donske
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Pennywise


----------



## keifer33 (17/6/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20.
21.
22. Donske
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise


----------



## Beersuit (17/6/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20.
21.
22. Donske
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Pennywise


----------



## Pennywise (17/6/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20.
21.
22. Donske
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise


----------



## Hippy (17/6/13)

Beersuit said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


----------



## QldKev (17/6/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21.
22. Donske
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise


----------



## Pennywise (17/6/13)

poor keif lol


----------



## keifer33 (17/6/13)

Yeah got missed twice. Cheers for looking out for me lol


----------



## barls (17/6/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21.
22. Donske
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls


----------



## yum beer (17/6/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21.
22. Donske
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise


35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41

42
43
44
45
46
47
48
49
50
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer


----------



## NickB (17/6/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8.
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21.
22. Donske
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise

35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44
45
46
47
48
49
50
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer


----------



## bullsneck (17/6/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8.
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21.
22. Donske
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise

35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48
49
50
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer


----------



## pokolbinguy (17/6/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8.
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21.
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise

35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48
49
50
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer


----------



## jyo (17/6/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8.
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21.
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48
49
50
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## jyo (18/6/13)

Bump!


----------



## mckenry (18/6/13)

I'm still waiting for feedback from Xmas 2012 lotto. I saw the reason Qldkev, but nada from _wallace_ ?


----------



## nu_brew (18/6/13)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8.
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21.
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48
49
50
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## keifer33 (18/6/13)

Dont know why more people aren't jumping on board.


----------



## Truman42 (18/6/13)

1.truman
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8.
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21.
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Truman42 (18/6/13)

mckenry said:


> I'm still waiting for feedback from Xmas 2012 lotto. I saw the reason Qldkev, but nada from _wallace_ ?


Should be a pre-req. If you win you must give feedback good or bad, or you don't deserve to win. (And must send your winnings to those who are willing to give feedback.. )

@ Jyo...Chicha..Whos chewing the corn????


----------



## jyo (18/6/13)

Truman said:


> @ Jyo...Chicha..Whos chewing the corn????


Me! It's a staple around here


----------



## pommiebloke (19/6/13)

1.truman
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8.
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## menoetes (19/6/13)

keifer33 said:


> Dont know why more people aren't jumping on board.


If I'm any representative of the brew-noobs, then despite the fact I would love to get in on some of this lotto action, I'm a bit nervous to as none of my brews so far have been any good. I certainly wouldn't want to send one of my K&K's to a winning brew veteran who probably wouldn't get past more than a few mouthfuls of the stuff before pouring it down the sink.

Hmmmm... though they could probably tell me what I was doing wrong just by the taste of it...


----------



## Truman42 (19/6/13)

menoetes said:


> If I'm any representative of the brew-noobs, then despite the fact I would love to get in on some of this lotto action, I'm a bit nervous to as none of my brews so far have been any good. I certainly wouldn't want to send one of my K&K's to a winning brew veteran who probably wouldn't get past more than a few mouthfuls of the stuff before pouring it down the sink.
> 
> Hmmmm... though they could probably tell me what I was doing wrong just by the taste of it...


You would have to check the rules or ask Kev but Im quite sure if you dont have a decent brew on the hop you can send the winner a decent craft beer instead. (Obviously not VB, of XXXX). You could send them one of your brews for comment and a craft beer.


----------



## leahy268 (19/6/13)

1.truman
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


What the hell, why not.


----------



## QldKev (19/6/13)

Truman said:


> Should be a pre-req. If you win you must give feedback good or bad, or you don't deserve to win. (And must send your winnings to those who are willing to give feedback.. )
> 
> @ Jyo...Chicha..Whos chewing the corn????


From the rules

_8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive._

We included this as sometimes it becomes a pain to give feedback on 40 bottles, and some people find it hard to fairly judge other peoples beer. But I recommend if you can give feedback that is great. But I don't want this to become all official and spoil the fun.


----------



## QldKev (19/6/13)

menoetes said:


> If I'm any representative of the brew-noobs, then despite the fact I would love to get in on some of this lotto action, I'm a bit nervous to as none of my brews so far have been any good. I certainly wouldn't want to send one of my K&K's to a winning brew veteran who probably wouldn't get past more than a few mouthfuls of the stuff before pouring it down the sink.
> 
> Hmmmm... though they could probably tell me what I was doing wrong just by the taste of it...





Truman said:


> You would have to check the rules or ask Kev but Im quite sure if you dont have a decent brew on the hop you can send the winner a decent craft beer instead. (Obviously not VB, of XXXX). You could send them one of your brews for comment and a craft beer.


From the rules
_9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer! Failing that grab a nice commercial beer and send it, please no VB_

So feel free to enter. As mentioned it is a great way to get some feedback for your beer. Best of all if you win you get to taste a load of great beers, allowing you to taste a heap of AG beer so you can see why we love it, and decide if you ever want to make the move. Personally without tasting AndrewQld's AG I don't think I would have ever started making it myself.

Remember this is just a fun comp. Jump in and enjoy.


----------



## mosto (19/6/13)

1.truman
2.
3. mosto
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## pommiebloke (19/6/13)

1.truman
2.
3. mosto
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## tricache (19/6/13)

1.truman
2.
3. mosto
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48 
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## breakbeer (19/6/13)

1.truman
2.
3. mosto
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.
16.
17. breakbeer
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48 
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/6/13)

1.truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.
16.
17. breakbeer
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32.
33.keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## menoetes (19/6/13)

Gotta pay to play. I'm in and will send something from the craft brew section of my favorite bottle-o in the unlikely event of my loss. 

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.
16.
17. breakbeer
18.
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.

EDIT: misspelled my own damn name...


----------



## QldKev (19/6/13)

keifer33 said:


> Dont know why more people aren't jumping on board.


I'm not sure either, where else can you get a 3 in 80 chance of winning?


----------



## adryargument (19/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## robv (19/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## welly2 (19/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4.
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37. welly2 - will have to be something from the shop unless you fancy some of my Coopers kit brew? No.. the shop then. But next time!
38
39
40. barls
41
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## barls (19/6/13)

welly,
just send what you have brewed if i win, 
happy to give feed back on what can be improved.


----------



## KingKong (19/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5.
6.
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## KingKong (19/6/13)

Ill be pretty stoked if a pick this up. I always wanted to sample every ones brews! Great comp Kev.


----------



## menoetes (19/6/13)

Might as well make that two bottles, hitting the bottle shop for just one seems a bit silly...

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5.
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/6/13)

You could brew something instead


----------



## manticle (19/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/6/13)

manticle said:


> 1. truman
> 2. liam_snorkel
> 3. mosto
> 4. KingKong
> ...


can someone fix up what I've done here.Please.


----------



## philmud (19/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36
37
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.


----------



## Fat Bastard (19/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36 Fat Bastard
37
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.


----------



## pedleyr (19/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36 Fat Bastard
37
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.

Really cool idea, looking forward to it!


----------



## lukiferj (19/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36 Fat Bastard
37
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45
46
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59. lukiferj
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.


----------



## tricache (20/6/13)

Can I say to anyone hesitant on putting there name in, just do it!!! My first lotto I sent out two of my super basic kit beers and its just good to get some feedback about them, you don't have to be doing full AG on a microbrewery size to enter this :lol:


----------



## Nibbo (20/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36 Fat Bastard
37
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45
46. Nibbo
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59. lukiferj
60
61
62
63
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.


----------



## lukiferj (20/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36 Fat Bastard
37
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45
46. Nibbo
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59. Fatgodzilla
60
61
62
63. lukiferj
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.

Changed my number due to Fatgodzilla being dropped off earlier.


----------



## welly2 (20/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36 Fat Bastard
37. welly2
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45
46. Nibbo
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59. Fatgodzilla
60
61
62
63. lukiferj
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.

My name got dropped off!


----------



## Truman42 (20/6/13)

Bump..get on board people...


----------



## koots (20/6/13)

Awesome!

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36 Fat Bastard
37. welly2
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45
46. Nibbo
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59. Fatgodzilla
60
61
62
63. lukiferj
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70. Koots
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.


----------



## Batz (20/6/13)

Awesome!


1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12.
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36 Fat Bastard
37. welly2
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45
46. Nibbo
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57 Batz
58
59. Fatgodzilla
60
61
62
63. lukiferj
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67.
68.
69. tricache
70. Koots
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.

Long time since I joined one of these.

Batz


----------



## dashippers (20/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10.
11.
12. shippers
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36 Fat Bastard
37. welly2
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45
46. Nibbo
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52 shippers
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57 Batz
58
59. Fatgodzilla
60
61
62
63. lukiferj
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67. shippers
68.
69. tricache
70. Koots
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10. Bradsbrew
11.
12. shippers
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36 Fat Bastard
37. welly2
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45
46. Nibbo
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52 shippers
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57 Batz
58
59. Fatgodzilla
60
61
62
63. lukiferj
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67. shippers
68.
69. tricache
70. Koots
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.


----------



## waggastew (20/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10. Bradsbrew
11. Waggastew
12. shippers
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36 Fat Bastard
37. welly2
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45
46. Nibbo
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52 shippers
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57 Batz
58
59. Fatgodzilla
60
61
62
63. lukiferj
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67. shippers
68.
69. tricache
70. Koots
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.


----------



## bullsneck (20/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10. Bradsbrew
11. Waggastew
12. shippers
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31.
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36 Fat Bastard
37. welly2
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45. bullsneck
46. Nibbo
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52 shippers
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57 Batz
58
59. Fatgodzilla
60
61
62
63. lukiferj
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67. shippers
68.
69. tricache
70. Koots
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.


----------



## NealK (20/6/13)

bullsneck said:


> 1. truman
> 2. liam_snorkel
> 3. mosto
> 4. KingKong
> ...


----------



## jc64 (20/6/13)

NealK said:


> > 1. truman
> > 2. liam_snorkel
> > 3. mosto
> > 4. KingKong
> > ...


----------



## yum beer (21/6/13)

bump...








1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10. Bradsbrew
11. Waggastew
12. shippers
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24.
25.robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31. jc64
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36 Fat Bastard
37. welly2
38
39
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45. bullsneck
46. Nibbo
47
48 Adryargument
49
50 Truman
51
52 shippers
53
54 Adryargument
55
56
57 Batz
58
59. Fatgodzilla
60
61
62
63. lukiferj
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67. shippers
68.
69. tricache
70. Koots
71.
72.
73.Nealk
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.


----------



## Parks (21/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10. Bradsbrew
11. Waggastew
12. shippers
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16.
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24. Parks
25. robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31. jc64
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36. Fat Bastard
37. welly2
38.
39.
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45. bullsneck
46. Nibbo
47.
48 Adryargument
49.
50 Truman
51.
52 shippers
53.
54 Adryargument
55
56
57 Batz
58
59. Fatgodzilla
60
61
62
63. lukiferj
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67. shippers
68.
69. tricache
70. Koots
71.
72.
73.Nealk
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.


----------



## tazman1967 (21/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10. Bradsbrew
11. Waggastew
12. shippers
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16. Tazman1967
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24. Parks
25. robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31. jc64
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36. Fat Bastard
37. welly2
38.
39.
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45. bullsneck
46. Nibbo
47.
48 Adryargument
49.
50 Truman
51.
52 shippers
53.
54 Adryargument
55
56
57 Batz
58
59. Fatgodzilla
60
61
62
63. lukiferj
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67. shippers
68.
69. tricache
70. Koots
71.
72.
73.Nealk
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.


----------



## QldKev (21/6/13)

Since we have a some spare places, I thought I would highlight this

_13. Each entry must total anything from 600ml or larger. So 2 stubbies is an entry.
I use a 3kg post pack and can get a couple of plastic bottles in it. Otherwise a glass bottle works out about the same price for postage._

So if you use the Coopers plastic bottles, each one fills the requirement for an entry and you can fit more than one in a 3kg post pack. Therefore a second lotto/bottle entry doesn't have to cost any extra postage if you pick numbers within the same winner range; 1-40, 41-60, and 61 to 80. I've never had issues with the Coopers bottles wrapped in some bubble wrap being sent this way.

It would be great if the second bottle is a different beer from the first one, but it's not mandatory.


----------



## tricache (21/6/13)

Also a little bit of shipping advise...

If you are worried about leaking ect just get some large ziplock bags from woolies (don't worry you will more than likely use the rest) and just put your bottle in that first, that way if there are any dramas, bottle shaken up and it blows or if its dropped ect, it won't spill out and you don't end up covering everyones post in beer


----------



## Batz (21/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10. Bradsbrew
11. Waggastew
12. shippers
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16. Tazman1967
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24. Parks
25. robv
26.
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31. jc64
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36. Fat Bastard
37. welly2
38.
39.
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45. bullsneck
46. Nibbo
47.
48 Adryargument
49.
50 Truman
51.
52 shippers
53.
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59. Fatgodzilla
60
61
62
63. lukiferj
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67. shippers
68.
69. tricache
70. Koots
71.
72.
73.Nealk
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.

I pulled out of this one, I'm away for work from the 20th for a month or so will not be able to post off my bottles.

Batz


----------



## mosto (21/6/13)

Only speaki



Batz said:


> 1. truman
> 2. liam_snorkel
> 3. mosto
> 4. KingKong
> ...


Only speaking for myself Batz, but given the number of bottles to get through if I won, it wouldn't worry me if one arrived a month or so late.


----------



## mosto (21/6/13)

I'll put a second entry in as I should have two brews kegged by the end of the weekend.

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10. Bradsbrew
11. Waggastew
12. shippers
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16. Tazman1967
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24. Parks
25. robv
26. mosto
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29.
30. tricache
31. jc64
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36. Fat Bastard
37. welly2
38.
39.
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45. bullsneck
46. Nibbo
47.
48 Adryargument
49.
50 Truman
51.
52 shippers
53.
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59. Fatgodzilla
60
61
62
63. lukiferj
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67. shippers
68.
69. tricache
70. Koots
71.
72.
73.Nealk
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.


----------



## keifer33 (21/6/13)

1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10. Bradsbrew
11. Waggastew
12. shippers
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15.robv
16. Tazman1967
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy - Just realised I owe geneabovill a bottle from the last round. I have contacted him/her to arrange this. If this draw occurs and I end up winning before I send it then all my winnings shall be send to geneabovill to pay my debt. This should sort me quickly,
24. Parks
25. robv
26. mosto
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke
29. keifer33
30. tricache
31. jc64
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36. Fat Bastard
37. welly2
38.
39.
40. barls
41 KingKong
42 NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45. bullsneck
46. Nibbo
47.
48 Adryargument
49.
50 Truman
51.
52 shippers
53.
54 Adryargument
55
56
57
58
59. Fatgodzilla
60
61
62
63. lukiferj
64. yum beer
65.
66. jyo- will be bottling a small batch of chicha if I lose.
67. shippers
68.
69. tricache
70. Koots
71.
72.
73.Nealk
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Philmud
80.


----------



## KingKong (21/6/13)

Filling up fast a smidge over 20 spots left.


----------



## manticle (21/6/13)

QldKev said:


> Since we have a some spare places, I thought I would highlight this
> 
> _13. Each entry must total anything from 600ml or larger. _



I'll send a larger then.


----------



## QldKev (22/6/13)

http://playkeno.com.au/game_results.php


Looks like the numbers still don't show for 24 hours after the draw. So we need to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## QldKev (22/6/13)

_13. Each entry must total anything from 600ml or larger. _




manticle said:


> I'll send a larger then.


Lucky it doesn't say
_13. Each entry must total anything from 600ml and larger. _

casue then you would have to send both


----------



## nu_brew (22/6/13)

Is it too late to chuck in a second entry? What time is keno?


----------



## jyo (22/6/13)

Yeah, dunno. Thought I would chuck another one in but just realised it's drawn tonight. So my last entry at 72 will be null if it's already happened.

edit- entries closed last night, so deleted my post :blink: :blink:


----------



## nu_brew (22/6/13)

Bugger. I thought I would've taken an empty spot if it wasn't drawn yet.


----------



## Donske (23/6/13)

So do we know who won yet, I can't seem to suss out the keno website, doesn't want to show results.


----------



## pommiebloke (23/6/13)

Donske said:


> So do we know who won yet, I can't seem to suss out the keno website, doesn't want to show results.


And even if you can find results it seems to just show the numbers but not the order in which they were drawn. Would be nice to find out who won.


----------



## barls (23/6/13)

no idea couldnt figure it out ether but im sure its number 40 is the winner


----------



## NealK (23/6/13)

I am confused about how to find out what the game number was. Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## jyo (23/6/13)

Kevin!


----------



## Bridges (23/6/13)

Next time go with powerball one winner 45 entries the powerball wins so order drawn is not important. Good luck unravelling this one


----------



## QldKev (23/6/13)

Sorry for the delay, I haven't been at my computer and didn't want to do this from my mobile.

To get the keno to work is a prick of a thing, you need to enter a valid starting number, and to get the correct order you need to download the results. But it's always been this way 

Draw Number Ball 1 Ball 2 Ball 3 Ball 4 Ball 5 Ball 6 Ball 7 Ball 8 Ball 9 Ball 10 Ball 11 Ball 12 Ball 13 Ball 14 Ball 15 Ball 16 Ball 17 Ball 18 Ball 19 Ball 20 Bonus Heads or Tails
457 76 38 36 53 79 74 39 63 46 17 72 52 33 65 19 32 43 42 77 73 REG TAILS WON


So:
76 - No name
38 - No name
36 - Fat Bastard Winner of 1st place! (37 bottles)
53 - No name
79 - Philmud, Winner of 2nd place (12 bottles)
74 - No name
39 - No name
63 - lukiferj, Winner of 3rd place (8 bottles)


Can we get at least one person (non winner) to verify my results.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## NealK (23/6/13)

Do I get a wooden mash paddle for being last number drawn? h34r:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/6/13)

dammit.


----------



## lukiferj (23/6/13)

Woohoo!


----------



## philmud (23/6/13)

I'm very pleased with this outcome.


----------



## Fat Bastard (23/6/13)

Tentatively jubilating pending verification of results.
Yeeha!


----------



## nu_brew (23/6/13)

Ok I'm no 14 does that mean I send one to Fat Bastard?


----------



## pedleyr (23/6/13)

It's all going to have to be re-ordered. 

Obviously the final discretion here is with QldKev, but I think it's going to be 1-28 to first (28 entries), 29-45 to second (14 entries), 46 to 80 to third (likewise, 14 entries here).


----------



## Donske (23/6/13)

I'm bloody useless at Keno, neither of my numbers even got drawn.

Looks like Fat Bastard has an IIPA and an oatmeal stout coming his way, Now to figure out how to package glass bottles for the post.


----------



## philmud (23/6/13)

Donske said:


> ...Now to figure out how to package glass bottles for the post.


Auspost have wine boxes that work well, but they are a bit exxy - anyone know a more cost effective option?


----------



## jyo (23/6/13)

A piece of 80 mm or 100 mm (think it's 100 mm) PVC storm water pipe works a treat and weighs bugger all.

Or just bubble wrap the bejeezus out of it!


----------



## jc64 (23/6/13)

pedleyr said:


> It's all going to have to be re-ordered.
> 
> Obviously the final discretion here is with QldKev, but I think it's going to be 1-28 to first (28 entries), 29-45 to second (14 entries), 46 to 80 to third (likewise, 14 entries here).


As soon as it's confirmed I'll fire off my offering, it will be either a Oatmeal Stout or a APA dry hopped with Chinook. :chug:


----------



## pedleyr (24/6/13)

QldKev said:


> Sorry for the delay, I haven't been at my computer and didn't want to do this from my mobile.
> 
> To get the keno to work is a prick of a thing, you need to enter a valid starting number, and to get the correct order you need to download the results. But it's always been this way
> 
> ...


I've checked these and can confirm the results are correct. 

I'm not sure that the prize distribution is though... 



> 3. There will be 3 winners!
> First number drawn wins all the numbers 1-40
> 
> Second number drawn gets the bottles from entries 41 to 60
> ...



If there are 57 (I counted 56 before), shouldn't it be 29/14/14?


----------



## Parks (24/6/13)

So I assume the winners will PM their address once they know for sure who is sending them beers?


----------



## Parks (24/6/13)

And congrats you lucky c**ts.


----------



## lukiferj (24/6/13)

pedleyr said:


> I'm not sure that the prize distribution is though...
> 
> 
> If there are 57 (I counted 56 before), shouldn't it be 29/14/14?


Good point  Although happy to go with whatever the judge decides.


----------



## tricache (24/6/13)

Congrats guys...as per everyone else can we confirm how many we need to send and to who ect


----------



## philmud (24/6/13)

lukiferj said:


> Good point  Although happy to go with whatever the judge decides.


Ditto, happy just to have the opportunity to sample more home brew.

Also, not sure how it's worked in the past, but I'm happy to DM my address to whomever needs to send me beer, or for anyone Melbourne based, I work in Brunswick/Coburg and live in the inner west - happy to arrange something there too.


----------



## QldKev (24/6/13)

pedleyr said:


> I've checked these and can confirm the results are correct.
> 
> I'm not sure that the prize distribution is though...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the verification of the numbers, so they stand correct.

36 - Fat Bastard Winner of 1st place
79 - Philmud, Winner of 2nd place
63 - lukiferj, Winner of 3rd place

Congratulations to our three winners, and a thank you to all those that have entered.




pedleyr said:


> It's all going to have to be re-ordered.
> 
> Obviously the final discretion here is with QldKev, but I think it's going to be 1-28 to first (28 entries), 29-45 to second (14 entries), 46 to 80 to third (likewise, 14 entries here).


I'm easy, I'm happy to go with this.




IF anyone had put in numbers based on even distribution so you could send more than 1 beer in 1 package please put your hand up so you can be swapped into some order to allow better postage options.
Once this is completed by Wed 12 lunch time, then we can proceed.

Winners will then need to PM all entries on their list to give them postage details.


----------



## menoetes (24/6/13)

Congrats to the winners and better luck to the rest of us next time!

I had number 6 and 32, can I be re-organized so I'm just sending one post package and not two please?

Just let me know where to send 'em and off they shall go.


----------



## tricache (24/6/13)

Correct me if I'm wrong...

*First Place - Fat Bastard*
*People To Send Beers:*
1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto
4. KingKong
5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10. Bradsbrew
11. Waggastew
12. shippers
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15. robv
16. Tazman1967
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy
24. Parks
25. robv
26. mosto
27. Beersuit
28. pommiebloke

*Second Place - Philmud*
*People To Send Beers:*
29. keifer33
30. tricache
31. jc64
32. Menoetes
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
36. Fat Bastard
37. welly2
40. barls
41. KingKong
42. NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45. bullsneck

*Third Place - lukiferj*
*People To Send Beers:*
46. Nibbo
48. Adryargument
50. Truman
52. shippers
54. Adryargument
59. Fatgodzilla
63. lukiferj
64. yum beer
66. jyo
67. shippers
69. tricache
70. Koots
73. Nealk
79. Philmud


----------



## QldKev (24/6/13)

*First Place - Fat Bastard*
*People To Send Beers:*
1. truman
2. liam_snorkel
3. mosto

5. Manticle
6. Menoetes
7. Donske
8. leahy268
9. NickB
10. Bradsbrew
11. Waggastew
12. shippers
13. lukiferj
14. nu_brew
15. robv
16. Tazman1967
17. breakbeer
18. Adryargument
19. Pennywise
20. Hippy
21. pommiebloke
22. Donske
23. Pokolbinguy
24. Parks
25. robv
26. mosto

28. pommiebloke

32. Menoetes (swapped with 4)
34. Pennywise (swapped with 27)

*Second Place - Philmud*
*People To Send Beers:*
4. KingKong (swapped with 32)
27. Beersuit (swapped with 34)

29. keifer33
30. tricache
31. jc64

33. keifer33

36. Fat Bastard
37. welly2
40. barls
41. KingKong
42. NickB
43. pedleyr
44. bullsneck
45. bullsneck

*Third Place - lukiferj*
*People To Send Beers:*
46. Nibbo
48. Adryargument
50. Truman
52. shippers
54. Adryargument
59. Fatgodzilla
63. lukiferj
64. yum beer
66. jyo
67. shippers
69. tricache
70. Koots
73. Nealk
79. Philmud


*Swapped*
4. KingKong (swapped with 32)
32. Menoetes (swapped with 4)

27. Beersuit (swapped with 34)
34. Pennywise (swapped with 27)

This fixes up KingKong and Pennywise too. Hope everyone is happy with the swaps. Let us know if there are more I missed, or you are not happy with my swaps


----------



## tricache (24/6/13)

Looks good to me...I will await a PM from lukiferj and Philmud and I should be able to send out my beers the day after


----------



## pommiebloke (24/6/13)

Well done Fat Bastard.

One Irish Red Ale and one Brown Porter will be on its way to you as soon as I get your address.

Enjoy!!


----------



## KingKong (24/6/13)

Sweet as a nut. Thanks for sorting that out.


----------



## pedleyr (24/6/13)

tricache said:


> Looks good to me...I will await a PM from lukiferj and Philmud and I should be able to send out my beers the day after


If you want to avoid posting to two people I'm happy to switch with you mate. Just let me know.


----------



## lukiferj (24/6/13)

PMs sent. Cheers guys.


----------



## citizensnips (24/6/13)

I was looking at 53 for so long tossing up whether to or not................I hate myself 

congrats to those who won


----------



## Fat Bastard (24/6/13)

PM sent. Let me know if you didn't get the message, and should have.

Thanks to Kevin of Queensland for organising the lotto. Thanks to the participants. Cheers to the site owners and sponsors, Thank you linesmen, thank you ball boys.

Totally stoked. I'm really looking forward to to sampling some quality beers!


----------



## QldKev (24/6/13)

eddy22 said:


> I was looking at 53 for so long tossing up whether to or not................I hate myself
> 
> congrats to those who won



And 76 was a tasty year,,, winning numbers I'm talking about... not tasty ladies...


----------



## lukiferj (24/6/13)

Also big thanks to QLDKev for organising this.


----------



## philmud (24/6/13)

Fat Bastard said:


> Thanks to Kevin of Queensland for organising the lotto. Thanks to the participants. Cheers to the site owners and sponsors, Thank you linesmen, thank you ball


Yep, big cheers to all involved!!! Much appreciated!


----------



## NickB (24/6/13)

Congrats (you bastards!!) I will endeavour to send you both your beers in the near future. At TAFE ATM so might need to hold off a week or two.


Cheers


----------



## tricache (25/6/13)

Both Phil Mud's & lukiferj's beer is packed up and will be sent out today (gotta love working as a freight manager) 

Just leave it for a week or so to carb up as it was only bottled on the weekend.


----------



## mosto (25/6/13)

pommiebloke said:


> Well done Fat Bastard.
> 
> One Irish Red Ale and one Brown Porter will be on its way to you as soon as I get your address.
> 
> Enjoy!


Hope you like Brown Porter FB, as that's what I've got for you as well, along with an APA.


----------



## menoetes (25/6/13)

Posted today Fat Bastard, one bottle of my one and only homebrew which I call my 'Troublesome Lager' and one bottle of craft beer from my local. coming from brisbane so I don't know when it will get there but it shouldn't be long. I hope you enjoy one of the bottles at least


----------



## adryargument (25/6/13)

menoetes said:


> one and only homebrew which I call my 'Troublesome Lager'


Sounds like a ripper beer!


----------



## manticle (25/6/13)

There's actually been an error and I won all the beers (1st, 2nd,3rd).

Please send all to manticle @ the internet, PO BOX 1, Melbourne, 3001

Thanks


----------



## bum (25/6/13)

I didn't even enter but I'm going to send a beer just to see what happens.


----------



## Fat Bastard (25/6/13)

menoetes said:


> Posted today Fat Bastard, one bottle of my one and only homebrew which I call my 'Troublesome Lager' and one bottle of craft beer from my local. coming from brisbane so I don't know when it will get there but it shouldn't be long. I hope you enjoy one of the bottles at least


I'm sure I'll taste the love of beer in it!
Drop me a pm about your troubles making it, maybe we'll both learn something!
I'm going to try to provide feedback on all the beers I receive on a BJCP judging form, the feedback I got from NickB last year was invaluable, and certainly improved the next brew of that beer, so hopefully I'll be able to repay the favour!


----------



## menoetes (25/6/13)

adryargument said:


> Sounds like a ripper beer!


I'm sorry to say it probably isn't, it is drinkable but 'troublesome' refers to my inexperienced problems in brewing it. The love of beer is in it certainly, but if you were still interested after tasting it Fat Bastard, just read here...

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72353-help-with-a-troublesome-lager-brew/

I had a lot of help from everyone here on AMH and I credit its survival to all of them. I honestly hope you enjoy it though, if not then wash it down with the pint of LC Pale I sent along with it. I'm quite fond of that drop myself.

Sorry to go OT guys, and congrats to the winners once again. I can't wait for christmas to try my luck again with a few more brews under my belt. Are cider entries bad form?


----------



## Fat Bastard (25/6/13)

Send it along anyway, one thing I've learned with my brews is that the faults are more obvious to the brewer than anyone else. 
Happy to take some cider, if you want to keep the LCPA for yourself!


----------



## menoetes (26/6/13)

I had already sent the troublesome and the LCPA back when I posted the first message after the draw. They are on the way, I was just wondering about the cider as it is high on my list of up and coming brew attempts.


----------



## Fat Bastard (27/6/13)

Well, they've started arriving! Lukiferj, Parks, Menoetes, your beer is ensconced in the laundry fridge safely waiting for sampling ( oh the horror!)

Will hopefully begin the process this weekend!

Thanks!

FB


----------



## manticle (27/6/13)

I haven't received any of mine yet.

Best bitter on your way early next week Fatso.


----------



## lukiferj (27/6/13)

I received a beer from Tricache yesterday. Thanks mate. Will leave it a couple of weeks to carb up.


----------



## lukiferj (29/6/13)

Picked up a beer from Phil Mud from the post office this morning. Cheers mate. Look forward to trying this one.


----------



## Hippy (29/6/13)

Know it's probably not the best time of year to down one, but there's a pilsener on it's way to you FB. Maybe I'll throw in a English Bitter as well. Looking forward to hearing your feedback, as to me it's more about that than getting free beer . Thanks for **** all feedback from those winners I sent beer to for the Christmas lotto.


----------



## nu_brew (29/6/13)

Hey FatbAstard, will be posting off my (humble) Imperial Stout this week. Probably best to leave it out of the fridge for another week or two. I had one the other night and it's not quite ready.

Ed: Spelling


----------



## philmud (29/6/13)

lukiferj said:


> Picked up a beer from Phil Mud from the post office this morning. Cheers mate. Look forward to trying this one.


Good stuff, let me know what you think.

I've had lovely parcels from Tricache, King Kong and Fat Bastard. King Kong, your CPA clone is in the fridge right now!


----------



## KingKong (29/6/13)

Phil Mud said:


> Good stuff, let me know what you think.
> I've had lovely parcels from Tricache, King Kong and Fat Bastard. King Kong, your CPA clone is in the fridge right now!


Hope you enjoy both the CPA clone and dark mild. Very keen for some feedback from a fellow brewer.


----------



## Fat Bastard (2/7/13)

Got parcels this week from waggastew and shippers. nu_brew, I'll stick yours with stew's for later when it arrives.


----------



## Donske (2/7/13)

I'll be shipping mine on Thursday more than likely FB.

You have the option of Dark Mild 3.6%, Oatmeal Stout 5.3% and IIPA 9.4%, I need to send 2 so just let me know which of those you'd like, I'd personally suggest the mild and stout but the IIPA is coming along nicely, just needs a bit more time.


----------



## Fat Bastard (2/7/13)

Can I have the Dark Mild and the IIPA please? It's good to get a few that need some time, so i don't drink 'em all at once!

I'm about to crack the first of the beers, selected at random from what's in the fridge right now. This begs the question, should I start a tasting thread, and is there anyone who specifically does not want their feedback posted on the forum?

Cheers!


----------



## Donske (2/7/13)

Sure, the IIPA will probably need at least another 2 weeks after you get it to carbonate, big beer and all that, then probably a couple of days in the fridge to get the hops and other crap that got into the bottles to settle, really need to figure out a way of keeping the dry hops from being transfered.


----------



## pommiebloke (2/7/13)

Mine is all packaged up.

Very last bottle of my Brown Porter which was brewed in March and been in the bottle for 3 months now. Not a bad drop I must say.

Irish Red Ale which has only been in the bottle for 3 weeks or so. Would benefit from another month to mellow and lose the sweetness if you're not in a hurry.

Apologies for not being able to send sooner but the missus assures me it's going this week.


----------



## philmud (2/7/13)

I received a parcel from Bullsneck today, much appreciated mate. I've decided I will be doing dry July, so feedback will be a while off, but I'll definitely send/post as I drink 'em. Fat Bastard, I'll contribute to a tasting thread if you start one, or can post here, or alternately PM the senders.


----------



## Fat Bastard (3/7/13)

I've started a tasting thread over here

Phil Mud and Lukiferj, please feel free to contribute!

cheers,

FB


----------



## lukiferj (3/7/13)

Nice one mate. Will crack a few of these on the weekend.

2 beers arrived from Shippers today. Cheers.


----------



## Fat Bastard (3/7/13)

I may crack yours tonight, I'll email it to you of course, but do you mind if I post it up?


----------



## lukiferj (3/7/13)

No all good. There's a few changes I'm already planning for it in a few weeks time. Any feedback is good.


----------



## pommiebloke (5/7/13)

My package finally left today, sorry for taking so long. Should get there early next week.

Enjoy!!


----------



## koots (5/7/13)

Been real busy sorry Lukiferj and haven't been able to get to a post office. I guarantee they're coming though!


----------



## breakbeer (5/7/13)

Hi Fat Bastard, I'll be sending mine this weekend with 'best after' dates on them

post feedback only if it's positive 

:beerbang:


----------



## Fat Bastard (5/7/13)

Excellent! Of course, all my feedback is constructive, if not positive!


----------



## philmud (10/7/13)

Someone sent me a Belgian stout, but there was no name on the box - thanks mystery beer person, now reveal thyself!


----------



## Beersuit (10/7/13)

That would be mine. 
There should be my name on the top of the logo. I had a few bottles spare from the Qld case swap. 
Enjoy.


----------



## philmud (10/7/13)

Ahhh cheers! I better check the label with my specs on! Definitely looking forward to this one - feedback in early August (Dry July = friggin' boring July)


----------



## philmud (30/7/13)

I think this package was from NickB - very organised - each bottle was labeled with its own tag containing a recipe sheet - I'm also not sure if you were down for one or two bottles mate, but it wasn't three, so thanks for your generosity! I'm excited to try all of these. It's almost August, so I'll provide some feedback over the weekend.


----------



## of mice and gods (8/1/14)

and?

Did I miss the tasting thread?

Jealous,
Al


----------



## philmud (8/1/14)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/73238-christmas-in-july-lotto-tasting-thread/page-5#entry1086998 

Here ya go!


----------



## menoetes (17/7/14)

We not doing this again this year? I _love_ for this lotto, I've got to win it sometime. Especially as I don't play the other type.


----------



## n87 (17/7/14)

would be interested in this.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/7/14)

Me three. Feeling lucky!


----------



## jaypes (17/7/14)

I'm in


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/7/14)

Yeah, I'll have a crack.


----------



## menoetes (17/7/14)

Is QldKev still around, has anyone heard from him? Or is someone else going to have to organize it this year?


----------



## Fat Bastard (17/7/14)

I think Kev may be taking a well deserved rest after organising more than a few! Hats off to him!

After actually winning one, I don't think my liver will ever be the same again, although it certainly has given me an insight into just how good the general standard of brewing is hereabouts. Kev has done an awful lot of hard work organising the lottos in the past and should be allowed to retire if he so chooses. 

Given that there are only a couple of weeks left in July, maybe we could organise a Xmas in July Secret Santa where names get drawn out of a hat and everyone who enters gets to send and receive a beer? And feedback of course!

I'd be happy to collate the list and draw the names from the hat if there's enough interest, pending word from Kev.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/7/14)

Kev has had some stuff going on. We might need another organiser.

We could see how many quickly respond and if not enough or quick enough, we do a straight swap?


----------



## QldKev (17/7/14)

I'm still hovering around, and should be posting a lot more again soon. I'm happy to kick of a Christmas in Late July if everyone wants me too.

edit:
Here it is:
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/81486-christmas-in-late-july-2014-lotto/


----------



## n87 (17/7/14)

Thanks!


----------

